# HD-DVDs to begin adding to my current DVD collection



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.highdefdigest.com/feature_best_high_def_discs_of_2006.html

Just read the above post... I'm a recent convert to HD-DVD and will be looking for a few titles to start out with... anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those are some good choices listed in that link... and my favorite, quite possibly my most favorite is the Batman Begins movie. It just does everything for me. We watched it Wednesday night. I watched King Kong last weekend and Miami Vice for the third time. My brother and I watched Bourne Supremacy last weekend as well. I have Casablanca on hand, just haven't watched it yet... will probably watch it tomorrow. I've been watching quite a few movies over the last few weeks so I'm full of it... :bigsmile: Another favorite of mine is Chronicles of Riddick... and I watched Serenity for a second time last week. I have been extremely pleased with nearly all the HD-DVD titles I've seen thus far... I can't get enough. :sarcastic:

Be sure to take advantage of the 10% discount for the next year and free shipping on HD-DVDs via the Shack Electronics Store... :T


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Sonny...and I'll check out the 10% discount via the E-store!


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Those are some good choices listed in that link... and my favorite, quite possibly my most favorite is the Batman Begins movie. It just does everything for me. We watched it Wednesday night.


Sonnie, I just watched Batman Begins last night in TrueHD and all I can say is WOW!!! PQ & SQ were amazing... thanks for the tip on this movie. :jump:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I could watch it over and over... which I do. Great movie and an excellent HD-DVD reference DVD.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Check out Serenity, King Kong, and the Hulk if you get a chance. Each one of those is stunning, and no kidding on BB!! Fantastic movie.


----------

